# The Strange Magic of: Steely Dan



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Becker and Fagen. Fagen and Becker. Two eccentric, idiosyncratic musicians embedded in a constantly changing matrix of supporting studio players, all the while endlessly searching for perfection. They quit appearing before the public after only two years, so there is little contemporary concert video of this classic 1970s band, who were the apotheosis of cool and hipness of that memorable decade. Here they each look like performers in some bizarre Renaissance Fair reenactment, with wild hair and motley coats of many colors. But so many great songs, one after another after another--both music and lyrics. Herewith, live, their first biggie--_Do It Again_.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I saw them live at Wembley in 1996. I shall be forever grateful for that.

I wish that I had seen them when Jeff Baxter and Denny Dias were in the band but one can't have everything.

Can't Buy A Thrill to Gaucho are essential as far as I am concerned. As near perfect as it gets.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

As a kid, I couldn't believe how cool "Reeling in the Years" was. It had a special energy, probably only equalled by the Yes single I bought "Roundabout" with the flip side of "Long Distance Runaround." But much pop music in the early 70's had a special magic to it, even the Ronettes, Chiffons and other music today that people in classical/prog circles may not champion. "Bad Sneakers" by them was on my phone for much of the last two years. I skimmed the one member's autobiography recently. I'm not generally a fan of rock biographies, and this one wasn't much different. I might try to see what classical composer autobiography I can get my hands on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Can't Buy A Thrill to Gaucho are essential as far as I am concerned. As near perfect as it gets.


This is a true statement of fact. :tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

OK, OK. I get the hint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Becker and Fagen. Fagen and Becker. Two eccentric, idiosyncratic musicians embedded in a constantly changing matrix of supporting studio players, all the while endlessly searching for perfection. They quit appearing before the public after only two years, so there is little contemporary concert video of this classic 1970s band, who were the apotheosis of cool and hipness of that memorable decade. Here they each look like performers in some bizarre Renaissance Fair reenactment, with wild hair and motley coats of many colors. But so many great songs, one after another after another--both music and lyrics. Herewith, live, their first biggie--_Do It Again_.


Terrible lip-synching, but great to see. Such fluid guitar playing!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

They're playing a theater in my town in October, but I'll probably pass. Aja was the last album I enjoyed, but mostly for just a few songs including the title track, which for me is one of the best compositions/performances they captured on record. I suppose my favorite albums are Countdown To Ecstasy, and The Royal Scam.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

dogen said:


> Terrible lip-synching.


Sorry but I just can't see the synching--I get no synching feeling. Either they're not synching, or they're very, very good at it, IMO.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Another SD thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/41153-understanding-becker-fagen-steely.html?highlight=Steely+dan

Strange and Magic, two most appropriate words...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Walter Becker alias: Gus Mahler.

True fact!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Sorry but I just can't see the synching--I get no synching feeling. Either they're not synching, or they're very, very good at it, IMO.


Sorry, wrong term. Palmer/Fagen sound/vision not together.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> Another SD thread.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41153-understanding-becker-fagen-steely.html?highlight=Steely+dan
> 
> Strange and Magic, two most appropriate words...


A fine thread indeed! Don't know how I missed it at the time--must've had the 'phones on. Thanks for the replay.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*acitak7*

walk between the raindrops, by Donald fagen great song


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

acitak 7 said:


> walk between the raindrops, by Donald fagen great song


I much prefer Fagen's solo stuff. "The Nightfly" is one of my favorite all-time records (along with FZ "One Size Fits All," TD "Aliens Ate My Buick" and ELO's "Time") His later releases were more hit or miss while "Nightfly" does not have a bad track on it.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

will listen to nightfly, all tracks on youtube where I discovered raindrops which I actually remember from the from the early 80s and and found on youtube.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

On a related note, I heard these cats play last night at a jazz festival. The bass player is Larry Carlton's son, Travis. I enjoyed their set the most of the bands that performed including 11th House, and Trombone Shorty.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the thread. Steely Dan is much more interesting than Reelin in the Years and Rikki don't lose that number (all I knew of them) in which the refrein kinda bores me/puts me off.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Breaking news. 

My mother is being treated by Dr Wu. She has an currently undiagnosed problem and the first step will be to administer her appropriate pain relief.

I know I shouldn't make light of this, but when I heard the second part...


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

have bought nightfly cd Donald fagen, as u said great record, love all 8 tracks especially walk between the raindrops of course.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Glenn Frey RIP


----------



## Keef (Jun 30, 2016)

I think they are one of the great bands of the 70s and that run of albums from the debut to _Aja_ is close to immaculate, especially the first three. Particular highlights for me - Do It Again, Reeling In The Years, Kings, Only A Fool Would say that, Brooklyn, Turn That Heartbeat Over Again, Boston Rag, Pearl Of The Quarter, King Of The World, Peg, Barrytown, Monkey In Your Soul, Charlie Freak, Pretzel Logic, Any World, Deacon Blue.

I think the (strange) magic had distinctly faded by _Gaucho_ but Hey Nineteen is a good tune.

_Pretzel Logic_ may be my favourite album by anyone.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Update

I will never think anything but good of Dr Wu.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd say they were the best American band of the 70s though I personally find their albums somewhat patchy. But what's good is _very_ good. I've always wondered what Fagen's & Becker's respective writing roles were.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Update
> 
> I will never think anything but good of Dr Wu.


Definitely my favorite song in their discography. Other than that I've a complicated relation with them. I appreciate the fact that they put some sophisticated harmonies in their songs, and being a jazz fan I should appreciate them more but for some reason I've never been a fan of their work. Probably it's their celebrated sleek sound, I've never liked it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

YouTube has seen fit to take away my live Steely Dan video clips, so I fall back on something from The Royal Scam, an album I enjoy, _Don't Take Me Alive_. The Dan were supercool!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

They were the coolest.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> YouTube has seen fit to take away my live Steely Dan video clips, so I fall back on something from The Royal Scam, an album I enjoy, _Don't Take Me Alive_...


That's a great song, from a very strong album. I kind of lost track of them after _Aja_, which is my favorite Steely Dan album (not least because of Wayne Shorter on the title cut), but recently downloaded _Two Against Nature_. I like it pretty well. They remind me of King Crimson in that KC was always Robert Fripp and whoever he surrounded himself with, just as Steely Dan was always Becker and Fagen and whoever they surrounded themselves with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Bluecrab said:


> They remind me of King Crimson in that KC was always Robert Fripp and whoever he surrounded himself with, just as Steely Dan was always Becker and Fagen and whoever they surrounded themselves with.


"They remind me of King Crimson in that KC *is* always Robert Fripp and whoever he surround*s* himself with"

I fixed that for you


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

in honor of The Royal Scam, here is _The Royal Scam_. Many critics scorned the album, but then they had to endure my reciprocal scorn.... Ahh, Critics! What do they know, really?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, Steely Dan. A band I always refer to when I discuss the "objectivity" of music. I often get into debates about the "objectivity" of music because most people have a very simple (and very wrong) approach to music: "I like it, therefore it's great" and "I don't like it, therefore it sucks." I have never suffered that mentality gladly.

Steely Dan is a band that has outstanding musicianship, talent, symbiotic harmonic tightness, good lyrics, etc. However... I do not "enjoy" them. I appreciate them greatly, and there's not a bad thing I can say about them. I put them on every few years or so, hoping something will "click" in me so I can enjoy them, but so far... nothing. But they are a great band!

Oh, and they also have the greatest band name EVER!!!!

V


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

They are epitome of quality, yet dry music. Just what Varick said. I could never enjoy in their music.
What is interesting is that I can enjoy in this song by Billy Joel that was inspired by Steely Dan:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Billy Joel song is _muy bueno_, and does strongly suggest the Dan but with a sense of more immediate and strongly-felt personal involvement. But here's _Hey Nineteen_--with some hodge-podge video--that also conveys a bit of personal involvement, recollected in a mood of wistful insight.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a handful of their albums, but if push came to shove, I could do without them except for a few songs (first and foremost _Do it again_).


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I much prefer the pre Royal Scam band (although the title track Aja is some kind of stand alone highpoint for a lot of thing that were going on in the 70's.)

But this is my go to track. The lyrics are allusive and possibly make some sense to those in the know. They bring in evrything from Big band Jazz horns to Rock and the harmonies are great. It has a real tune adn they make space for Mr Baxter to show his stuff.

Wonderful.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Great song, Belowpar! Here is a cogent explanation of the origin of the lyrics: http://americansongwriter.com/2013/03/steely-dan-my-old-school/

For a bit, I thought maybe Annandale was a reference to a state "reform" school for wayward girls that we have here in my province of Nova Caesarea. But the link makes it clear that the reference is to Bard College.


----------

